# Saturday Edge report



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Got a late start saturday morning after staying up till 2 trying to get the boat ready, gotta love last miute trips. Well we finally made it to navy point about 9:30 put in a noticed that the 6/0 had bad line on it, back to Outcast we go. We finally leave to head south. Gulf was kinda sloppy for a 18 ft center console but we picked our way through them. We stop at the 21 hole and decide to drop down some butterfly jigs. As soon as I cranked once and pulled up the jig it get hammered. I end up boating a scamp that measured 16 1/2 in. Thats big enough for a samadch. We caught a couple fish that had a red tint but Im sure they were not Red Snapper because the gov't told us there are only like5 left in the Gulf, and we threw at least 10 away. We finally left the 21 hole and hit the Edge anchored up in about 190 FT and began chatching whtie snapper. We started moving up the water coloum and finally found the mingo. While every one else was catching mingo i started jiggin again and got hooked up on something large that snapped the 80 lb flouro, 30 bucks down the drain. We ended up staying at one spot on the edge and just tore up the fish.I did manage to get about a 10 -15 lb snapper that broke my heart when i vented him and let him go.It kinda like having a good looking girlwith theclap, You would love to have them for dinner but you know they'll burn ya unless you let them g.o End tally 1 Scamp, 1 Strawberry Grouper , 6 White Snapper , and 24 Mingos. Had a hell of a fish fry last night 

Tight Lines and Calm Sea to everyone


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

You have some nice fat mingo's laying on that table. The more I read the saturday reports coming inthe more I realize I don't have a clue about how to fish the edge. There were tons of fish up and down the edge now I realize [too late] there was probably a lot of mingo's in the mix. I figured they were mostly rubies and white snapper. I should have known better. I fished years ago on the Lo baby charter boat and the mingo's were always caught up in the water. Thanks for your report. Maybe next time I will put some of this knowledge to use.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

If your are looking for mingos another way that we catch them is to go out at night and put a light in the water. The mingo should come up toward the light. Then you just fish up high in the water coloum. We have had great success fishing this way.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

That ain't a scamp - BUT that's a hellofa nice mess of B-liners! We tried SE edge and couldn't find them. 


Hind

Scamp



















I think I've heard folks call that a strawberry grouper. Maybe someone can confirm it - my ID book is on the boat.

Great Report!

:mmmbeer
Stressless


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

The picture is of what I was told a strawberry grouper. I am not sure if that is correct identification.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

where are the triggers??????


----------



## benthos50 (Dec 14, 2007)

You said 18ft Center Console, but what exactly is your rig? I am trying to figure out if I can get to the edge with my 18ft Sea Fox.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *benthos50 (2/11/2008)*You said 18ft Center Console, but what exactly is your rig? I am trying to figure out if I can get to the edge with my 18ft Sea Fox.


i know a guy that had an 18' sea fox and he'd run to the yellow gravel, you shouldn't have any pronlem going to the edge.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

those are some real nice mingos and yes that grouper is a speckled hind also known as kitty mitchell, or like as said above strawberry grouper.thanks for the report:usaflag


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great bunch of Mingos. Thanks for all the feedback on catching them. I have made several trips to the egde and the Mingo bite has bee spotty, but I always fished them down in the water column. I think I am going to try taht light trick also.

Great catch. I am looking at my vacation days right now.:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *mack_attack2 (2/11/2008)*those are some real nice mingos and yes that grouper is a speckled hind also known as kitty mitchell, or like as said above strawberry grouper.thanks for the report:usaflag


Yes us crackers call em strawberry grouper. Speckled hind is the proper term.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *lobsterman (2/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *mack_attack2 (2/11/2008)*those are some real nice mingos and yes that grouper is a speckled hind also known as kitty mitchell, or like as said above strawberry grouper.thanks for the report:usaflag
> ...


The fish you caught was a red hind AKA strawberry grouper. Speckled hinds AKA kitty mitchells are completely different fish. They are darker in color with small white spots and are usually found in deeper water. They are both delicious and much more prevalent than the elusive red snapper


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Speckled Hind









Nice report


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Bethos I have a 18 foot Key Largo with a 90 yamaha, we regularly go out to the dive tenders so we decided to go out to the edge just to get away from the snapper. ButI think we will head out there more often since we have broke the mental boundry just to get there. If you ever decide to go out there and want a buddy boat just give me a IM. You should have no problem running out there. I only have a 35 gallon fuel tank so we brought a extra 10 gallons of fuel to be on the safe side but we never had to use it. .


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice mess of fish :letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job man:clap Hey,what did ya do with those throats? I'm an addict,sorry.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

They went into the grease as well. I tried to bake the grouper throats but I believe the misses is going to ban me from the stove after that debacol. I guess that kinda works in my favor though. Now if I can figure out how to do that with the laundry itll be smooth sailin


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work fellas! WOW you said it perfect.........days like that are great and suck (when you let manhole sized snapper go). Great looking mingos, one of my favorites. :letsdrink


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

great report. but dammit man, we caught one of those strawberry groupers on saturday too. we threw it back because we couldn't correctly identify it. :banghead


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice mess of fish !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad you were able to get out.:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I have always called them STRAWBERRY groupers but looked it up and STRESSLESS is correct, in a way. 

It is called a ROCK HIND grouper but BOB has the right pix up. The strawberry grouper is caught mostly down south and is RED. ( ACCORDING TO THE PIXS of fish in the GULF)

http://www.rodnreel.com/gulffish/gulffish.asp?SEARCHTERM=grouper&MODE=TERM_SEARCH

After looking at the pix again I can not tell but will call it a STRAWBERRY grouper. Of of the ident marks can not be seen in the pix, The 5 blothes, for a Rock Hind grouper.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *feelin' wright (2/12/2008)*Bethos I have a 18 foot Key Largo with a 90 yamaha, we regularly go out to the dive tenders so we decided to go out to the edge just to get away from the snapper. ButI think we will head out there more often since we have broke the mental boundry just to get there. If you ever decide to go out there and want a buddy boat just give me a IM. You should have no problem running out there. I only have a 35 gallon fuel tank so we brought a extra 10 gallons of fuel to be on the safe side but we never had to use it. .


You can get out there in a 14' jon boat on a calm day, but why would you want to? 

Keep running out there in the little boats and eventually your luck will run out and you will get caught. The gulf bottom is littered with little boats like yours.And the water temperature out there right now is around 68. If your little skiff goes down you might not last long enough for someone to pluck you out of the water. It's called hypothermia.

Is it really worth risking your life for a bucket full of mingos?

Just my opinion. Take it or leave it.


----------



## fmitchell (Oct 19, 2007)

DFA - pretty much says it. That far out - the gulf can be very cruel. I fish in a 23.5 Century and have seen several times I wished ( and prayed) I stayed home. Love the sport ----but reality is ------------it only takes once! Great catch - love the post - those mingos are my favorite.


----------



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

The gulf can be dangerous for sure, but hell we troll the nipple and 131 in a 19ft trophy! ,just makes it a little more challenging and maybe dumb though:letsdrink


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

DFA I do agree that it does only take one time for something bad to happen, however we stay alert for changes in wind barometer etc. We decided to venture out that far do to the weather that was present that day and for the next day. I have cancelled many offshore trips do to wave height. A large boat can and has gone done in the gulf. Thank you for you opinion though. I do believe the next time we go out there it will be with a buddy boat.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

> *Death From Above (2/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *feelin' wright (2/12/2008)*Bethos I have a 18 foot Key Largo with a 90 yamaha, we regularly go out to the dive tenders so we decided to go out to the edge just to get away from the snapper. ButI think we will head out there more often since we have broke the mental boundry just to get there. If you ever decide to go out there and want a buddy boat just give me a IM. You should have no problem running out there. I only have a 35 gallon fuel tank so we brought a extra 10 gallons of fuel to be on the safe side but we never had to use it. .
> ...


Every boat is little when Mother Nature gets pissed.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *TeamDilligaf (2/27/2008)*The gulf can be dangerous for sure, but hell we troll the nipple and 131 in a 19ft trophy! ,just makes it a little more challenging and maybe dumb though:letsdrink


I was young, dumb, and full of c_m at one time too. 

Used to go to the edge in a 19' Mako with no radio and a Loran that didn't work half the time. My friend and hisdad ended up dying on that same boat outside the pass on what started out as a calm day that end up turning to 6-8. We'll never know thecircumstances, but both thier bodies washed up on the beach near Ft Mcray. Life jackets were found on the swamped boat when it washed to shore. Whatever happened to them happened fast. It's not worth it.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a 18 as well. Want to go to the edge but im a wimp. would be nice to follow or go as a group. If you ever go and dont mind a tag along give me a pm. I have a 30g tank and a 115 yamaha.


----------

